# Fear, fearful, afraid: variants



## ThomasK

I suddenly realized that we have quite some words referring to fear, plain, ordinary fear. How about your language? Older words welcome too and some etymological background as well. Just BTW: so I am not looking for various degrees of fear (less of more). I am looking for variants/ equivalents of simple_ avoir peu_r, not things like _être effrayé/ to be terrified. _

We have had several threads on fear, etc., but all focussing on aspects of it, but not on all kinds of adjectives mainly...


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch:
- *bang voor *< angst, the most common in standard Dutch (afraid of)
- *schuw van *(schui) // _shy _in English, the key word in my dialect and traces of it can be found in _waarschuwen_, 'to warn'; to some extent you scare someone...
- *benauwd van *< nauw, narrow - dialectal in this sense but fairly common in _Ik krijg het benauwd _(I am getting stuffy or something, cannot breathe well..)

- [*vaar *(fear!) =>] *vervaard *(scared), generally without an object, it seems to me... - now dialectal, but still found as the root of danger,  _*gevaar*_, in Dutch!

So maybe there is a distinction in your language too between an overall fear (almost objectless) and the momentaneous (...) fear of something precise...


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
страх (strakh) - a basic noun;
боязнь (boyázn') - a deverbal noun, from бояться (boyát'sya) "to fear"


----------



## bearded

Italian:
paura (standard), stress on u
fifa (slang, jargon)
strizza/spaghetto (vulgar/dialectal)...and many other terms depending on regions.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Φόβος»* [ˈfo̞vo̞s̠] (masc.) is the standard way to describe _fear_ < Classical deverbative masc. noun *«φόβος» pʰóbŏs* --> _fear, fright_ < Classical deponent v. *«φέβομαι» pʰébŏmai* --> _to flee, take flight_ (PIE *bʰegʷ- _to run away, flee_ cf Proto-Slavic *běžati > Rus. бежать _to run, flee_; Lith. bėgti, _to run, flee_, Ltv. bēgt, _to run, flee_).
The verb is the mediopassive *«φοβάμαι»* [fo̞ˈvame̞] and learned *«φοβούμαι»* [fo̞ˈvume̞] < Classical denominative middle voice v. *«φοβέομαι/φοβοῦμαι» pʰŏbéŏmai* (uncontracted)/*pʰoboûmai* (contructed) --> _to be frightened_ < *«φόβος»*.


----------



## ThomasK

Awwal12 said:


> Russian:
> страх (strakh) - a basic noun;
> боязнь (boyázn') - a deverbal noun, from бояться (boyát'sya) "to fear"


No metaphors then referring to breath, or to some kind of narrowness (as in angst, I believe), ...


apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> *«Φόβος»* [ˈfo̞vo̞s̠] (masc.) is the standard way to describe _fear_ < Classical deverbative masc. noun *«φόβος» pʰóbŏs* --> _fear, fright_ < Classical deponent v. *«φέβομαι» pʰébŏmai* --> _to flee, take flight_ (PIE *bʰegʷ- _to run away, flee_ cf Proto-Slavic *běžati > Rus. бежать _to run, flee_; Lith. bėgti, _to run, flee_, Ltv. bēgt, _to run, flee_).
> The verb is the mediopassive *«φοβάμαι»* [fo̞ˈvame̞] and learned *«φοβούμαι»* [fo̞ˈvume̞] < Classical denominative middle voice v. *«φοβέομαι/φοβοῦμαι» pʰŏbéŏmai* (uncontracted)/*pʰoboûmai* (contructed) --> _to be frightened_ < *«φόβος»*.


I hesitate whether we should include the expressions here. I'd prefer to stick to adjectives mainly, especially those containing some kind of metaphor. But I have created a new thread on expressions using your contributions, Apmoy. Thanks!

Italian:


bearded said:


> paura (standard), stress on u
> fifa (slang, jargon)
> strizza/spaghetto (vulgar/dialectal)...and many other terms depending on regions.



@bearded: could you possibly add some links to the etymology, e.g., the underlying part of the body, or something else? Thanks in advance. I am especially interested in the metaphorical backgrounds...


----------



## bearded

ThomasK said:


> I'd prefer to stick to adjectives mainly.


Actually, ''fear'' (see title) is not an adjective...  The words in my #4 are nouns.
As for_ avoir peur, _we say 'aver paura, aver fifa'.. according to the 'register'.


----------



## Awwal12

ThomasK said:


> No metaphors then referring to breath, or to some kind of narrowness (as in angst, I believe), ...


Russian generally prefers semantically heavy verbs; constructions "auxilary verb + abstract noun" are usually quite formal (in English it's basically the other way around; most semantically heavy verbs in modern English are formal loans from French or Latin).

Speaking about verbs, there are also the closely related verb робеть (robét') - "to be shy", "to be fearful" (etymologically, apparently, ~"to en-child oneself"), the verb опасаться (opasát'sya) "to beware; to be afraid" (literally ~~"to shepherd oneself around"), and figurative expressions about wetting or shitting oneself (obviously, dismissive).


----------



## Dymn

Catalan:
_*por *_(first option; from Latin _pavōrem_)
_*temor *_(first option around Tortosa, secondary elsewhere; from Latin _timōrem_, related to _témer _"to fear", _tímid _"shy")
_*paüra *_(from Italian)
_*feredat *_(from Latin _feritātem _"wildness, savagery", from _ferus_, hence "fierce")
_*basarda *_(apparently from the same source as French _vesarde_)

Spanish:
*miedo *(first option; from Latin _metum_)
_*temor *_(Latin _timōrem_)
_*pavor *_(Latin _pavōrem_)
_*canguelo *_(colloquial; from Caló, from _kandela _"it stinks")


----------



## bearded

ThomasK said:


> could you possibly add some links to the etymology,


fifa in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
strizza in Vocabolario - Treccani
paura. Finestra di approfondimento in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
cacarella in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
I hope that you understand Italian.


----------



## ThomasK

bearded said:


> Actually, ''fear'' (see title) is not an adjective...  The words in my #4 are nouns.
> As for_ avoir peur, _we say 'aver paura, aver fifa'.. according to the 'register'.


You are quite right. I have asked our Mod to change the title accordingly. I am so sorry, but the main category I think of myself when thinking of fear is the adjective: _bang _in Dutch, a very simple word... But I only realized that later on. _(I think as a marter of fact that there is more variation in the adj. than in the nouns, which are often only derived from adj. But that might turn into a side thread)_

Thanks for your references. I have just checked the first, and it is great. But fortunately I know some Italian _(have been learning it because I love it that much - but that is another aside)_...


----------



## ThomasK

Dymn said:


> Catalan:
> _*por *_(first option; from Latin _pavōrem_)
> _*temor *_(first option around Tortosa, secondary elsewhere; from Latin _timōrem_, related to _témer _"to fear", _tímid _"shy")
> _*paüra *_(from Italian)
> _*feredat *_(from Latin _feritātem _"wildness, savagery", from _ferus_, hence "fierce")
> _*basarda *_(apparently from the same source as French _vesarde_)
> 
> Spanish:
> *miedo *(first option; from Latin _metum_)
> _*temor *_(Latin _timōrem_)
> _*pavor *_(Latin _pavōrem_)
> _*canguelo *_(colloquial; from Caló, from _kandela _"it stinks")


Thanks a lot. Would it be possible to add the adj. that are linked with the nouns - if there are any! ;-)


----------



## ThomasK

Awwal12 said:


> Russian generally prefers semantically heavy verbs; constructions "auxilary verb + abstract noun" are usually quite formal (in English it's basically the other way around; most semantically heavy verbs in modern English are formal loans from French or Latin).
> 
> Speaking about verbs, there are also the closely related verb робеть (robét') - "to be shy", "to be fearful" (etymologically, apparently, ~"to en-child oneself"), the verb опасаться (opasát'sya) "to beware; to be afraid" (literally ~~"to shepherd oneself around"), and figurative expressions about wetting or shitting oneself (obviously, dismissive).


Very interesting note, very interesting additions! Thanks!


----------



## Circunflejo

ThomasK said:


> Would it be possible to add the adj. that are linked with the nouns


When someone has fear, miedoso/a, pavorido/a. 
When someone or something causes fear: temible, pavoroso/a.


Dymn said:


> _*canguelo *_(colloquial; from Caló, from _kandela _"it stinks")


And its short form: canguis.
There's another term from caló: jindama but it's a jergal one.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> *«Φόβος»* [ˈfo̞vo̞s̠] (masc.) is the standard way to describe _fear_ < Classical deverbative masc. noun *«φόβος» pʰóbŏs* --> _fear, fright_ < Classical deponent v. *«φέβομαι» pʰébŏmai* --> _to flee, take flight_ (PIE *bʰegʷ- _to run away, flee_ cf Proto-Slavic *běžati > Rus. бежать _to run, flee_; Lith. bėgti, _to run, flee_, Ltv. bēgt, _to run, flee_).
> The verb is the mediopassive *«φοβάμαι»* [fo̞ˈvame̞] and learned *«φοβούμαι»* [fo̞ˈvume̞] < Classical denominative middle voice v. *«φοβέομαι/φοβοῦμαι» pʰŏbéŏmai* (uncontracted)/*pʰoboûmai* (contructed) --> _to be frightened_ < *«φόβος»*.


Fearful: 
1) *«Φοβιτσιάρης, -ρα, -ρικο»*  [fo̞vit͡s̠ˈçaɾis] (masc.), [fo̞vit͡s̠ˈçaɾa] (fem.), [fo̞vit͡s̠ˈçaɾiko̞] (neut.); it's the colloquialism of _fearful_ < *«φόβος»* + productive suffix in MoGr to construct nouns and adjectives of profession or attribute *«-άρης»* [-ˈaɾis] < Byz. Gr. suffix *«-άριος» -ários* < Lat. *-arius*.

2) *«Φοβικός, -κή, -κό»* [fo̞viˈko̞s] (masc.), [fo̞viˈci] (fem.), [fo̞viˈko̞] (neut.), which is the learned or formal word < *«φόβος»*.

Afraid: Mediopassive participle *«φοβισμένος, -νη, -νο»* [fo̞viˈz̠me̞no̞s̠] (masc.), [fo̞viˈz̠me̞ni] (fem.), [fo̞viˈz̠me̞no̞] (neut.) < *«φόβος»* + suffix *«-μενος, -μενη, -μενο»* [-me̞no̞s̠] (masc.), [-me̞ni] (fem.), [-me̞no̞] (neut.) for constructing verbal adjectives (aka participles) in the mediopassive voice < PIE suffixes *-mh₁no- or *-m(e)no-


----------



## ThomasK

Awwal12 said:


> Russian generally prefers semantically heavy verbs; constructions "auxilary verb + abstract noun" are usually quite formal (in English it's basically the other way around; most semantically heavy verbs in modern English are formal loans from French or Latin).
> 
> 
> 
> apmoy70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fearful:
> 1) *«Φοβιτσιάρης, -ρα, -ρικο»*  [fo̞vit͡s̠ˈçaɾis] (masc.), [fo̞vit͡s̠ˈçaɾa] (fem.), [fo̞vit͡s̠ˈçaɾiko̞] (neut.); it's the colloquialism of _fearful_ < *«φόβος»* + productive suffix in MoGr to construct nouns and adjectives of profession or attribute *«-άρης»* [-ˈaɾis] < Byz. Gr. suffix *«-άριος» -ários* < Lat. *-arius*.
> 
> 2) *«Φοβικός, -κή, -κό»* [fo̞viˈko̞s] (masc.), [fo̞viˈci] (fem.), [fo̞viˈko̞] (neut.), which is the learned or formal word < *«φόβος»*.
> 
> Afraid: Mediopassive participle *«φοβισμένος, -νη, -νο»* [fo̞viˈz̠me̞no̞s̠] (masc.), [fo̞viˈz̠me̞ni] (fem.), [fo̞viˈz̠me̞no̞] (neut.) < *«φόβος»* + suffix *«-μενος, -μενη, -μενο»* [-me̞no̞s̠] (masc.), [-me̞ni] (fem.), [-me̞no̞] (neut.) for constructing verbal adjectives (aka participles) in the mediopassive voice < PIE suffixes *-mh₁no- or *-m(e)no-
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Apmoy - and can the two have an object (DO, PrepO)?
Click to expand...


----------



## ThomasK

It is striking to me: the basic expression with us would be to be + Pred (adj.). However, French needs an auxiliary (avoir, ...) and Russian prefers heavy verbs, but then they are loans from another language. Could those betray a view on the phenomenon? 

I mean: fear as a emotion, a mood thing? Fear as something [noun] heavy,weighing on someone (avoir peur)???? Fear as something that shows in one's behaviour??? Just wild guesses... 

But is tehn first (or the second) a loan?
боязнь (boyázn') - a deverbal noun, from бояться (boyát'sya) "to fear"
страх (strakh) - a basic noun;


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish

*strach* (noun) = angst , Ger. Angst
mieć stracha = avoir peur , avere paura , to have angst

*niepokój* = anxiety , concern
lęk (noun)  =  fear
*lękać się *(verb) = fear , be afraid

*bać się* (verb)  = fear
Nie *boję się* = I don't fear
obawiać się (verb) = fear , be afraid

*przerażać* , przerazić  = affright
zatrwożyć (verbs)
przerażony (adjective) = terrified

*przestraszony *(adjectives)
zalękniony , wystraszony = scared

*przestraszyć się *(verb)* = *get a scare


----------



## bearded

If we are now talking about adjectives, I can mention some Italian ones:

pauroso (from 'paura', see above) = fearful - by the way, paura comes from Lat. 'pavor' (accusative pavorem)
timoroso=fearful (from 'timore', high style for 'paura', from Lat. timor(em), cf. also 'timido' (shy) from the same root
spaventato (=scared/frightened), a participle from the verb 'spaventare'= to frighten (noun 'spavento' = dread)
impaurito (= scared), a participle from the verb 'impaurire' ('paura' + prefix in>im)
....


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

bearded said:


> fifa in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
> strizza in Vocabolario - Treccani
> paura. Finestra di approfondimento in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
> cacarella in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
> I hope that you understand Italian.


I was just thinking about ''fifa'' ..?

avere un fifa = mieć cykora , mieć pietra ?

najeść się strachu =  prendere uno spavento ?


----------



## bearded

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> I was just thinking about ''fifa'' ..?
> avere un fifa = mieć cykora , mieć pietra ?
> najeść się strachu =  prendere uno spavento ?


We usually say ''avere fifa'' without article (but fifa is a feminine noun anyhow: the article would be 'una') and ''prendersi uno spavento'' with a (false-)reflexive verb.
I cannot judge of the accuracy of your Polish translations, because unfortunately I do not know the Polish language.


----------



## ThomasK

I have looking for expressions "not only" referring to the lower part of the body, but here's another "smelly" one from myt Flemish dialect, that I mention because it is a compound: "scheteschui", i.e. an alliteration meaning fart-scared (fartingly scared)... 


ThomasK said:


> I mean: (1) ADJ -  fear as a emotion, a mood thing, colouring my whole body? (2) [have +] NOUN - Fear as something heavy,weighing on someone (avoir peur)???? (3) VERB - Fear as something that shows in one's behaviour??? Just wild guesses...


There is another possibility, but not an adjective, not adjectival, but apart from 1,2, 3: N + V + me- f_*ear overwhelms me*_ or something the like (v_rees overvalt mij_ [over-fall...]), but of course that would be another sidethread...


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

bearded said:


> We usually say ''avere fifa'' without article (but fifa is a feminine noun anyhow: the article would be 'una') and ''prendersi uno spavento'' with a (false-)reflexive verb.
> I cannot judge of the accuracy of your Polish translations, because unfortunately I do not know the Polish language.



I heard the expression ;

avere una fifa nera .., not avere fifa nera .. ? sorry 

Ho una fifa nera di cantare in pubblico..

un , una  ...was just errore di battitura , typing error.. I know the difference between feminine and masculine ..
Grazie


----------



## bearded

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Ho una fifa nera di cantare in pubblico.


Yes, you are right:  it's correct if you add an adjective ('nera' in this case). We also say ''una fifa blu'' (a blue fear), perhaps more common than fifa nera - possibly according to the regions.
Without adjective, the idiomatic phrase sounds/reads ''avere fifa'' with no article.
In colloquial, a person who is always scared is called ''un fifone/una fifona'' (a coward, sort of) - of course derived from ''fifa''.


----------

